# Girl-bits smell delicious?



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Alright, this is a bit of an awkward thread, promoted by having some private conversations with other forum users. Anyone who wants to contribute but not publicly, you're welcome to drop me a private message.

Does your hedgehog seem particularly interested in sniffing female human crotches? 

If yes, what gender is your hedgehog?
If yes, does their interest seem related to where the human is in her cycle?

I don't really consider this a problematic behaviour, aside from the awkwardness of trying to discourage any overly-enthusiastic investigation, or the quill-hazard from sudden balling. It's mostly just curiosity over how prevalent the behaviour is.

So far, at least 3 male hedgehogs think girl-bits smell pretty good, with 2 of those coinciding with that time of the month.


----------



## mellykins (Oct 4, 2013)

I've found quite a bit of research on iguanas becoming more aggressive during their human female's time of the month, but nothing on hedgies or hedgie like creatures yet.

http://www.anapsid.org/iguana/season.html


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Well wouldn't this be normal? I mean, they're attracted to 'funny' scents (shampoo, deodorant, sweat, etc) so it would only seem logical for them to be attracted by it. As for that time of the month, I don't think it has anything to do with the cycle itself but more with the different smell.


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

Wonton is female, and I think she just likes to sniff everywhere, including my boyfriend's crotch. :') Could it just be us ladies being a little bit more conscious of this sniffing behaviour when it is our time of the month?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Ditto what Draenog said. They are interested in all new and different smells, crotches, armpits, feet, shoes, the couch, the toaster, etc. :lol:


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

Mine seems to like to curl up by/near there but it might be a combination of its warm, smells like mommy and it is kinda covered if I have my legs crossed. I was more worried about hsi quills digging into my thighs then anything else, but I have an erratic cycle anyway so...


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

As I said at the start, I don't consider it problematic behaviour, just curious about its prevalence.

Given a choice of humans, my small friend dislikes smokers. He adores the hands of people who need a shower -- joggers, hot-tubbers, sea-swimmers, etc -- to the point of obsession. 

He can absolutely smell the difference between sexes. He loves to dig and burrow in the laps of menstruating females. He shows no interest in any other laps (males, non-menstruating females) beyond a place to snuggle and sleep. He is completely uninterested in any other stinky-human bits (armpits, toes, etc).


----------



## mellykins (Oct 4, 2013)

Seriously, even with two blankets today he was determined to dig his way down, lol


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

Would make sense I guess. I'm a guy and my female hedgie show's no real interest in "that area" thank goodness. However she has a foot fetish lol


----------



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

I have a boy, and he seems to be no more interested in that area than any other. It could be because he is SUPER "on-the-go" and is too busy exploring and trying to find escape routes. He can find hidden mealworms in under 5 seconds though by sniffing it out, so I don't know. But...in Quilliams case, he doesn't seem to be attracted to crotch, armpits, or feet or anything.


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

I would like to point out that it is most likely the "interesting smell" that causes them to be so curious. I experienced something similar to this last night, when I threw a tissue -ahem, I'll keep it PG13 for the younger hedgie owners out there- on the floor and Wonton started chewing and anointing away... haha. She wouldn't even let me take the tissue back! She ran away in a corner! I feel terrible, haha. She had tissue remnants around her mouth. What a silly girl. :$


----------



## lilbare (Jun 13, 2013)

lol that is too funny. My neighbors male hedgehog who is only 8 weeks old. Loves to lick my neck if I am in the room at all he finds a way to me and up to my neck and has to lick it no stop. He also likes going done the shirt and lick my chest. If i move him he will find a way back, but only with me. My female who is 9-10 weeks old does not seem that worried about anything. She just wants to sleep lol.


----------



## BexLogic (Oct 13, 2013)

Rosie tends to climb in and out of my lap a lot when I have my legs crossed, but I'm assuming that's just a general "hey, what's in here? CRAMPED SPACE, AHOY!" behavior more than anything else. I haven't noticed a difference throughout the months, if you know what I mean.


----------



## battag21 (Aug 15, 2012)

My hedgehog likes butts. He's not good at making friends...


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

so my hedgie apparently hates periods. or he hates my pads. but usually we start cuddle time on my lap but he kept freaking out. i pick him up, hold him to my chest and hes immediately calm. idk, whatever dude. you and me both


----------



## The Power/Powerpuff (Jun 18, 2014)

My girl digs at my girly bits, bites my thighs (only if I wear pants), and adores playing tug of war with my pant draw strings. With boys she always goes for the neck.

Tonight she decided to tug on my t-shirt sleeve and self annoint right after....maybe it's the deodorant??


----------



## Shaddybear (Apr 9, 2014)

I've noticed my hedgehog seems to get aggreesive with me when it's my time of the month!! He never bites, n he bit me twice during that time! N now that it's over he's back to being fine with me again! I guess I don't smell like mommy to him when I'm menstrating??!!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

BexLogic said:


> Rosie tends to climb in and out of my lap a lot when I have my legs crossed, but I'm assuming that's just a general "hey, what's in here? CRAMPED SPACE, AHOY!" behavior more than anything else. I haven't noticed a difference throughout the months, if you know what I mean.


Penny doesn't seem to care about my lady bits at all as well. She spends bonding time in my legs while I'm sitting cross legged and never once has paid attention either. I wonder if it's a boy thing? Also I no longer have a time of the month since I have been on my new birth control so I won't be able to comment on that in the future.


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Haha, the very first time I put my little girl on my lap I was in the middle of my cycle and as soon as she found that area she sniffed there for a few seconds and bit my thigh near there really hard so that it still hurt through my jeans! I don't know if she was just trying to taste the area or if she was planning on anointing, but I didn't let her continue and since then she has shown no more interest lol.


----------

